# Anyone try to culture dero Aka microfex worms?



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

.................


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

How'd you find them Jackson? I'd love to culture foods... It'd be so much cheaper than buying frozen crap all the bloody time.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> How'd you find them Jackson? I'd love to culture foods... It'd be so much cheaper than buying frozen crap all the bloody time.


Lots of reading and nasty and I mean nasty experiments. sometimes it would smell like dead body's but those were experiments gone wrong lol
I actually created the culture from scratch.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds good... gimme a break down so I can culture them too lolz. What's the things called in green water again?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

me too!!! not sure my wife will permit it though, i have to do it in secret.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

When I feel like I have it down to a T I will share my methods. For now it's all experiments and I don't feel like it's fool proof.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So... an experiment is a hypothesis, and if others can make the same results... then the proof will be show to you...

Now master Yoda says.... Over hand, the instuctions please, you must.


----------

